# Sunday Show and Tell...11/3



## jd56 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here it is, the dreaded Fall season's Daylight Saving Time of turning the clocks back an hour. I for one don't like loosing an hour of daylight. 
So all or nearly all of the bike auctions have wound down and there should be alot of new additions to boast and brag about.
Let's see what you picked up during the past week whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures and a story of the quest.

I picked up a couple things but, was more excited about getting the wife's vandalized yellow Columbia 3 Star back after its repaint.

And yes I did finally get the crank installed (had to removed the chainring side bearing cup). Chipped the dang paint too....arrg. and thanks for all the suggestions for help due to my frantic and frustrated call for advice.




 

And the happy wife




And with the rack correctly installed




Also picked up a nice set of rims and red balloon tires I bought from a couple of members here. Rims are for the t-Town 5 Star I got and the tires are for the recent Excelsior pickup.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Nov 3, 2013)

And yesterday I drove 3 hours round trip to pick up this repainted 1953? Roadmaster Luxury Liner that was missing way too many parts. But it was a $20 bike frame that could be rebuilt, I thought.
Got there and the framed was bent and rust holes on the bottom of the frame. Dagnabbit....sometimes we take a chance on a long distance pickup based on one poor picture. At least the unique Roadmaster fork assy (minus the bottom truss rods) was in good shape. And the crank away and Diamond roller chain was in great condition.
Looks like some parts might be for sale from this one. Not knowing the condition of the frame, I even jumped to the search for the missing parts and bought the needed tank off eBay....its enroute.



















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 3, 2013)

*A few too many*

Picked up 2 70's ladies Schwinn's (not exactly my favorite, but they're in remarkable condition so I couldn't pass, not to mention the accessories!), a Dunlop Tanker (think it's an 80's repro, anybody know about it?) and last but not least is an early 1900's bicycle called "The Euclid"! FYI, the guy who sold me the two Schwinn's and tanker gave me all three for $50! Only feeding my addiction


----------



## jd56 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice haul Marie...cool tag too!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 3, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Nice haul Marie...cool tag too!




Thanks, JD! I thought so too. Bummer on your 3 hour travel with holes


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought a German made Fendt bicycle on ebay. It has shaft drive, a rear suspension and a Sachs Torpedo 3 speed hub.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 3, 2013)

That is one cool looking bike Snirt, I love that rear suspension, never seen anything like that before. Around about what year was your Fendt manufactured?


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

*Free Rollfast!*

Friday night I was riding to a Halloween cruiser ride and stopped in a bike shop that I've bought tubes and chains at a few times to get some air for my '46 DX.   
The young owner said, "Hey, you like old bikes, you want this one?"  
Not bad, considering I was wearing a full bunny outfit.  
I know there are several wrong parts (saddle, pedals, rear rim, chain ring?).  
Any guesses on the year?  I guessing late 30s, early 40s.

And, nice picks everyone, all great scores.  I can't believe the 3 bikes for $50!  That's a great deal, you must be really good looking Marie!!


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 3, 2013)

Old Rider

I'm not sure about the age of this Fendt bicycle, but I believe it was made some time in the 1980's. Fendt is a well known name in farm areas for their tractors. 

Drew K


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 3, 2013)

*Bahahaha!!*

Now that's funny Tailhole! I don't know about that, but a full bunny outfit?! Now that's something I'd like to see! Lol!


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 3, 2013)

*cyclists cup*

Found this cyclists cup at a flea market.  Has a pat.date of feb 23 1897


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 3, 2013)

These two showed up on my doorstep this week:
1898 Columbia Model 49 Racer







1900 Monarch Chainless. Gotta dump the ugly modern tires; I have a set of more appropriate tires on the way.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 3, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> These two showed up on my doorstep this week:
> 1898 Columbia Model 49 Racer
> 1900 Monarch Chainless.




Wow, love both of 'em - good for you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Roadmaster and Bianchi*

Nothing like Alan's incredible scores but.... from kinda different ends of the spectrum I picked up this Bianchi Rekord 848-12V (ca. 1984) from Joel in Atlanta last weekend. The bike is Campy equipped and as soon as I glue on a new set of tires I'm gonna ride it with the intentions of tearing it down and doing a restore in a couple of years.This week I got a '39? Roadmaster from Chirs aka Scrubbinrims. I bought the bike due to its unusual color which I need to match for a project I have going. After doing a little research I think it should have a tank and rack. I'll post in the WTB section but if any of you have these two parts cash awaits! V/r Shawn


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 3, 2013)

*Hartford Wood Wheeler*

On my normal cruising around looking for bikes I discovered this Odd Bicycle. I am guessing is a 1915 to 1925 Hartford. It says Hartford on the head badge. I have no Interest in wood wheel bikes. But I could not let it sit there as it is in pretty good shape for the age.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> On my normal cruising around looking for bikes I discovered this Odd Bicycle. I am guessing is a 1915 to 1925 Hartford. It says Hartford on the head badge. I have no Interest in wood wheel bikes. But I could not let it sit there as it is in pretty good shape for the age.
> 
> View attachment 121256
> View attachment 121257
> ...




This is an incredible find!  Super condition!  Wow, I wanna cruise around your normal places!


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 3, 2013)

*Cruisin'*



tailhole said:


> This is an incredible find!  Super condition!  Wow, I wanna cruise around your normal places!




Yeah, me, too. That's a great find.


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have eyes every place looking for me. But I found this in my travels of door knocking and trespassing.


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2013)

StevieZ, You trespass in all the right places, at least you knock first. Great pick.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2013)

I was able to land a tank bezel for my 1966 Murray (on the black tank


), a wheel set and various tanks and chain guards.....that I probably won't need.......


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, that was odd. Pretty poor uploading skills. I'll try better next time........


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2013)

I got these.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 5, 2013)

THE STIG said:


>




Damn!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 5, 2013)

THE STIG said:


>




Holy moley, what a haul!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> I got these.




Looks like a pair of John's pedals with incorrect blocks. V/r Shawn


----------



## El Roth (Nov 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a pair of John's pedals with incorrect blocks. V/r Shawn



i have the same set..same blocks..which blocks should be used?


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a pair of John's pedals with incorrect blocks. V/r Shawn




What? Torrington pedals don't use Torrington blocks?


----------



## RJWess (Nov 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> What? Torrington pedals don't use Torrington blocks?




It appears they used both. Very nice pedals by the way. Would love to get a pair of those.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2013)

My bad--all the originals I have of these have the "8" type blocks--never seen them with the "10" type blocks. I wonder what bikes used the big blocks? I have a couple of sets of these as well and John's pedals are probably some of the best repos I've ever seen . V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2013)

RJWess said:


> It appears they used both. Very nice pedals by the way. Would love to get a pair of those.
> 
> View attachment 121641




Thanks for the helpful info.


----------

